# Transferring GPX files



## BK922 (Jan 24, 2016)

Get a micro to regular size converter that can plug into your computers sd card reader or an usb version. The. You can copy the gpx file onto your computer as a backup. For visualizing etc. I used a website called gpsdatavisualizer, can convert between different formats or display on google maps or a google earth kml file


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

BK922 said:


> Get a micro to regular size converter that can plug into your computers sd card reader or an usb version. The. You can copy the gpx file onto your computer as a backup. For visualizing etc. I used a website called gpsdatavisualizer, can convert between different formats or display on google maps or a google earth kml file


Yep, GPS Babel is a free app for converting files, I used to use it a lot.


----------



## 10000islandangler (May 12, 2015)

Thank you. I will give it a shot.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

It has been awhile but I believe this is the one I used to convert files:








GPS Visualizer


GPS Visualizer is a free utility that creates customizable maps and profiles from GPS data (tracklogs & waypoints), addresses, or coordinates.




www.gpsvisualizer.com


----------

